# Change for a Dollar



## elevan (Oct 30, 2011)

This is such a powerful video.  I invite everyone to view it.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DXL9vIUbWg[/youtube]


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow - That was awesome.  

It is so true.  So often, we have no idea how much a kind word or a few quarters can impact other's lives.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 1, 2011)

That was a very nice video. Amazing how far a handful of change can go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 1, 2011)

The homeless have faces.  They have hearts.  Not all of them are just bums.  Not all of them are drunks and crazies.   This is a wonderful video.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

It's telling me the video is private.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 3, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> It's telling me the video is private.


It says that for me to


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Back to Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder why?


----------

